# 96"Long x 28" Tall x 42" deep



## james.w (Dec 4, 2010)

What do you guys think about this size enclosure for 3 adults, an All American, Argentine Red, and Rhino Iguana? I will be building 3 seperate enclosures they won't all be sharing one.


----------



## Toby_H (Dec 4, 2010)

I think that sounds like a great enclosure for any one of those three...


----------



## james.w (Dec 4, 2010)

Is 28" tall enough to keep the lights inside and have enough substrate? Also will it be difficult to clean the back of the cage being that deep and not very tall?


----------



## Toby_H (Dec 4, 2010)

Do note that I suggested this enclosure would be suitable for one of the three lizards you asked about... not all three...

I built my enclosure to be suitable for 12" depth of (cypress) mulch. But in practical application I see no reason for having it more than 9" deep. In outdoor applications deeper may be necessary to allow the Tegu to go deeper to avoid extreme heat or cold, but in indoor climate controlled environments it's simply not necessary...


I have both fluorescent and incandescent fixtures/bulbs mounted inside of my Tegu enclosure. I have not found my Tegu to show any interest in climbing or otherwise clawing at the lights in any way. Yet some degree of protection should still be made.


If your enclosure is 28Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â tallÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ and you have 9Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â of substrateÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ My fluorescent lights are about 4Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â tall and my incandescent are about 8Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â tallÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦If you used the same fixtures I did this would put fluorescent bulbs around 15Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â from the substrate, which is about 10Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?â??~12Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â from the lizards back when basking beneath it which is right in the ideal rangeÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ it puts the bottom of the incandescent fixtures about 11Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â from the substrate, which is 6Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â~8Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â from the lizards back, which is pretty close for most heat bulbsÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦


It would make access inside of the enclosure difficult, but not impossible. Assuming you are a slim individual.


In conclusion, I would want my enclosure to be taller than thisÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ Mine is 3.5Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â tall. I mounted a shelf on the back wall and have my fluorescent UVB lamp mounted to the bottom of the shelf to bring it closer to the Tegu but the incandescent heat lamps mounted to the top of the enclosure to prevent burning the animal.


----------



## james.w (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah I will be building 3 enclosures, one for each lizard. I would love to go taller, but my concern is getting it through a doorway which is only 29" wide. Maybe I will have to design way to remove the top half.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

Build it where you are going to put it ???


----------



## kaa (Dec 5, 2010)

The cage I built I had to take to an upstairs apartment, I built it in panels so that I can move it. Works great.


----------



## james.w (Dec 5, 2010)

Only problem with building it where it is. What about when I have to move it out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

You can hope they like tegus .. Or you will have to make them to fit the door .. It could have a removable top section [with the lights and such ] That would make cleaning easy too ... Bolts with wing nuts ???


----------



## james.w (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah I may have to design it to have a removable top. Anybody done anything like this yet?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

I did my Tegu cage in two pieces. My cage splits down the middle though. This way it is very portable and easy to move without having an army of helpers. Mine is 7' long by 3' deep by 30" tall. By turning the cage pieces on their side you can fit them through an aptment door with a little room to spare. The cage splitting in half also makes cleaning easy. Just seperate the halves and then you could climb in and get to business.
If you want to check out the prints or pictures of the cage they are in the Housing and Enclosure Discussion forum under "My Home Made Two Piece Cage".

here is a youtube video of my cage too
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgjxSsIVwws" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgjxSsIVwws</a><!-- m -->

Good lock, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## james.w (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah I saw your post and posted in there. I can only go 28" tall because the doorways inside my house are about 29". I started to build it this past weekend. It is going to be 96" x 42" x 28.5".


----------

